# 125G Build



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

All I can say if thank you to Ben for all his help and the sale of his unused equipment.

126G All Glass Tank with Finished solid wood stand.



2 Coralife 186w light fixtures (2x93w CFL) thanks Ben!
1 wet dry filter rater for 200+ gallon(?) thank you again Ben

Substrate:
Peat Moss
Safty Zorb thanks again ben
*I need help with a black substrate what's out there that isn't the fake LPS crap*

Plants:
Not sure

Driftwood
A little Rock

live stock not sure

CO2 will need to be preasurized

power head(s) for water movement


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Great tank!Have you thought about using moon sand or eco complete?Also,Susan used black beauty blasting sand.Call around to some sand blasters in your area and see what they have.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah that's what I was thinking but I have no idea whom in my area would carry it. And I'm not going to pay 5$ per bag with a 55$ shipping fee some people are posting. lol

Ok so it seems Virginia Materials 757-855-0155 sells Black Beauty (Coal Slag), see what they prices are.


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

mec102778 said:


> Ok so it seems Virginia Materials 757-855-0155 sells Black Beauty (Coal Slag), see what they prices are.


Is coal slag safe?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yup it's Innert. and Looks great, look at Susan has it in quit a few of her tanks and it looks great.

Update Wharton Warehouse in Lorton VA is a resaler P# (703) 569-6660.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree,its perfectly safe and looks beautiful!No one around here sells it.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

100LBS for 14.50 I can see what shipping would be if you want.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Itll have to be last on my list of things to get.Im already in debt to someone else,lol.But yeah whenever I get my pressurized setup,and get ready to update other tanks,Ill love to get some!

You can always bring it to me,haha.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

the tank looks amazing, the lights are cool blue tint i like it, looking forward to seeing the progress buddy


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

We could always have a forum meeting, Ben lives close and Rob will be in there area in july.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

that sounds good, thought Ben lived in Maryland


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

That would be cool.I would have to talk the husband into driving.About where would we all meet up?

Yall could come here and ill make pasketti!


----------



## msbubbles328 (Jan 23, 2011)

Okay, I live in Florida...I would love to have some of the substrate...100LBS for 14.50, but at that price that must be just for your area. I used river rock but I would like to change it in my African Cichlid tank...up in the air with what I want to use.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

If there is a cheap shipping 100lbs could still be cheaper for me to send out. if preferred I can send out smaller ammounts.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ben culd come down 301 if he was interested and meet near richmond. Richmond area seems to be the best place unfortunately.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Bulbs are all in.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool. You ordered them from CA?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Nope found them on Craigslist lol, 90$ for 4 bulbs.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

So I have plants arriving today and the substrate with be filled and the lights are in full effect. 

What should I do about stocking?

was thinking about the following

4 German Rams
25 tetras
5 corries
5 kulli loaches
shrimps

Angels?
Discuss?

Would like some kind of largers fish that would be friedly with others.


----------



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

That would be a beautiful discus tank but they get so expensive, my LFS has a Pigeon Blood discus for $130 =O. I love the Cory idea though

DJ


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Go get them unimacs I linked to!They are not huge per se,but would look awesome against black substrate and be cool with some of the fish listed.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Go get them unimacs I linked to!They are not huge per se,but would look awesome against black substrate and be cool with some of the fish listed.


What link?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Discus require some pretty tight water parameters. Unless you're ready to take that on, I wouldn't. Too much work for me. My maintenance is already pretty heavy. Angels are much easier, IMO. Mine have grown pretty fast and only started out the size of a 50 cent piece.

Why are you thinking peaceful fish?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Just a thought, I liked the look of your one tank Ben with the Tetras and how they schooled together.

I was just reading in a mag that Discus are actually pretty hearty and can handle a wide range of water parameters.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would talk to WGA about that. He'll steer you right. The fish cost so much that maybe many people don't try to go to far outside the prescribed lines.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry its in the for sale area.Ill link you here too though.
Tess benefit auction -- macrostoma juvies - UltimateBettas

Heres a link with general info:
Betta unimaculata
I think they get pretty good size.I know macrostomas can get to three inches total length,and I think unimacs get a little bigger.

Also found this:Betta unimaculata sp Mahakam
Just look at the blue!Geeze now I want some,lol.

And a little more general info on them:Tropical fish - Betta unimaculata - One spot mouthbrooder


----------



## purproadking (Feb 17, 2011)

i have some black beauty blasting sand im going to put in a tank and was wondering for those that have it if they have catfish or other fish with barbs on them in their tanks? i thought i read somewhere that this sand was to sharp and irritated their barbs and caused problems. im going to use it in a cichlid tank and want some clown loaches and syno cats in it also.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Well I am runing it in a test tank for now with the new plants light and a small canister filter. 

Any suggestions on what to do with the plants that came potted?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

update.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you can get a better pic of the potted plants, that would help.

Why only half full?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

was late so I stopped, it's full now and getting ready to work the wetdry filter.  let you know shortly how that turns out.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok full of water and wet/dry running. But just noticed that the middle brace is cracking.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You will need to fix that. You can do some DIY stuff, or if you noticed House of Tropicals had new tank tops sitting in the back. They could get one I am sure. Better to do whatever you're going to do now before you start getting all the stuff in.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh yeah planned on it man. Just happy everything is up an runing good. Some odd hard water looking stains on the outside of the tank and possibly inside. Not sure how I am going to remove them.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Any issues with the wet/dry, or did you figure it out? You'll want to do power out tests to make sure its all set right. It will fill up quite a bit below before it breaks siphon on the output side, but it should get to that point long before it can overflow - if it is all set right.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

tank looks good i like the big rocks on each side of it


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow,looks nice!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Any issues with the wet/dry, or did you figure it out? You'll want to do power out tests to make sure its all set right. It will fill up quite a bit below before it breaks siphon on the output side, but it should get to that point long before it can overflow - if it is all set right.


Yeah man I broke the intake on the pump for the overflow. but after I got a new one all set it's about half way between the minimum and max and holding strong.


----------

